# Any luck masking the odor?



## mamefan (Jul 22, 2017)

or doing anything to make it less noticeable to others?


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I've tried a coffee grounds sock. It sorta works but it doesn't completely mask the smell. I keep it in my pocket or between my cheeks. Don't buy products like smell prevention underwear or patches, they're a waste of money. If you have good bowel movements before you leave the house, that would be the best because there's less gas, but it must be a complete evacuation. Avoid being constipated, the smell would get worse. Drink lots of water, and exercise. Avoid foods high in sulfur like cabbage, romaine lettuce, brocolli. Avoid foods that make you fart more like beans, etc. Fat foods slow down digestion and cause bacteria to breakdown food into gas, avoid those. Eat white meat like chicken or fish instead of red meat. Prevent yourself from sweating near the crack. Don't be afraid to pass gas but don't strain when you're doing any sort of bowel movement, otherwise you can get hemorrhoids and even worse, prolapse. Then it'll be worse.

What kind of tests have you done so far?


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Try Devrom


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mamefan said:


> or doing anything to make it less noticeable to others?


Buy charcoal pills, they work really well. You can buy them on Amazon. Take a couple right before or during every full meal. You should notice a big difference in two or three days.


----------



## NotToday (Feb 23, 2017)

horizonzero,

I saw that Devrom has a lot of positive reviews on Amazon, but as someone who deals with LG, how effective was it for you?

After how many days of taking the pills, did you feel a difference?

flossy,

I heard that charcoal pills cause you to be constipated. Did you experience that effect?

Like CalmWaters, I found odor preventing underwear completely useless.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Devrom and charcoal made me constipated, and made the smell worse for me. I even bought patented French fart pills. They made everything not smell at first but the smell becomes putrid after a while, and you might get constipation.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

NotToday said:


> horizonzero,
> 
> I saw that Devrom has a lot of positive reviews on Amazon, but as someone who deals with LG, how effective was it for you?
> 
> ...


No I never got constipation from charcoal pills and I took them for a few years, every day. But I didn't have IBS-C then either.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I usually dress up nicely in suits. No one will blame the cute guy in shirt and tie, they'll all blame the fat guy in shorts who looks like hasn't showered in 3 days.
Not really an answer, but It kinda works


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Also, try your best not to have diarrhea or constipation. It makes the commotion worse, and if you can't smell it yourself, you'll be more anxious because people will make you feel that way.

It's so hard not to feel humiliated because of these symptoms. But it's also understandable that we might come off as rude or outright disgusting. Pay no mind to them. We're on our way to recovery.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Like CalmWaters, I keep a sock filled with coffee grounds in one of my pockets, helps a bit. I also keep ozium gel in my car, work rig, and backpack. It may not do much for any acute odors, but it neutralizes any lingering odors. Have as much of a complete evacuation as you can in the morning; I find that if I don't, the rest of my day is hell. I've also been incorporating squats and stretches after BMs; my theory is that the muscles need a little encouragement to tighten and "shut" afterwards.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

The best thing i've found is eating an entire cucumber once every hour and eat a kiwi in between the cucumbers( so 30 minutes after you eat the cucumber.) It's very cumbersome but works wonders. The best option is actually to eat a cucumber every 30 minutes and forego the kiwi altogether but I personally like getting some more variety so again personal preference. $10-11/day cost for a 8 hour workday or a cost of about $1.50 a hour to buy them, well worth it IMO if you have an 8 hour a day job which for many of us probably isn't too bad. If you're really desperate, it's something i'd highly recommend because more so than anything else it helps to alleviate the odor( more than Devromn, more than chlorophyll, etc). There's also the side benefit of you feeling really good and energetic throughout the day because cucumbers and kiwi are incredibly nutritious.

Edit: Ive found better stuff. Still suggest incorporating kiwis and cucumbers into your diet overall to reduce lg smell though.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I think I know what you mean, pengu. When I was in college, I would feel some urgency and I know I would have to use the bathroom. The difference was that the smell after using the bathroom was more noticeable by others.i have prolapsed hemorrhoids. It used to be really bad but I saw a chinese herbal doctor for it. It's a lot better than it was 2 months ago. Lots of bitter soup and spent a thousand bucks.


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

For me, the trick is to completely empty my bowels. Unfortunately, this is often easier said than done.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Have a couple of other tips.

Coffee grounds sock in both pockets. Tiger balm used as a deodorant(contains menthyl which will block the Oder) Chlorophyll/Nullo with every meal. Shreddies jeans(better than underwear). Eat the low-sulfur greens. Spray a couple things of deodorizer every 20 mins( I have the cookie cream one, bought from bed bath and beyond.). See if doing all of this completely masks the smell. I think it should significantly minimize it. Ive personally found that to be the case as I look for a cure.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

lone_wolf777 said:


> For me, the trick is to completely empty my bowels. Unfortunately, this is often easier said than done.


This was the same for me I had a remission for two years by doing this twice a day


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Ive had most success with the room deodorizer. I cant smell the oder at all for like 15 mins when using it. All it takes is a couple sprays. If I could do it inconspicuously in class a couple times my problems would be basically solved...

Im using Merry Cookie concentrated room spray. Couple of sprays and it should last a couple hours. Just try and be inconspicuous about spraying it as it does make sound.

Edit: On examination a mute magnet for spray cans might work for the sound. Ill have to try it. Heres the link. Looks like it needs to be a metal can though so Id have to do some more research.

http://www.artsupplywarehouse.com/prodDetail.php?id=49759&&ret=cart


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Or you can bring a yankee candle tart and take it out of the packaging. These things are hella strong. I have one in my car


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

One more thing that might be good to try is a flatulence filtering seat cover. Obviously, would only work for sitting but if youre at work or in a class it might be something else to try.

Heres a link to one on amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0006YXVXS/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1514246932&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=gasbgon&dpPl=1&dpID=313NXKV7RZL&ref=plSrch

And another

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B018E53JJQ/ref=psdcmw_3735851_t1_B0006YXVXS


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I can't stand the smell of air freshener. It smells so bad, it makes me gag. I have a sensitive nose. Don't get shreddies, they don't work. Don't put anything between your cheeks too because you're going to feel uncomfortable. I used to stick some tissue in between but it just made me more sensitive to the feeling outside.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Air Freshener definitely isnt the best, but better than sh** smell. Maybe better to suggest the coffee grounds( in pockets) and tiger balm though if you want to be less invasive. Calm, whats the best thing youve found to reduce the smell? I mean, the absolute #1 thing?


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

For me,it was definitely the coffee sock, not being nervous, not having terribly inflamed and swollen, thrombosis hemorrhoids, and not having any gas or pressure at the rectum. Plant based diet seems to make things less smelly. Whenever I went to lecture, the days I smelled the most was when I ate meat, dairy, and sugar or chocolate. I almost never wore any deodorant or used airfreshner when in class because going through with the effort is just too much for me. If people are going to be able to smell it anyway, it's just going to be fruitless effort.


----------



## optionsforthefuture (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi everyone. First post but I've been watching this forum on and off for about two years. The only thing I've found which helps with the odour is having a bowel movement and then repeatedly using 20ml of water for an enema (using clean water not repeatedly using the same water). Anything less than 4 times with only water coming out (no lumps of s#!t) generally makes things worse than normal. This usually helps me for most of a day.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello.

More things you could try on top of the chlorophyll, menthyl, activated charcoal, low sulfur diet, and coffee grounds- is eating lots of bananas. Bananas reduce sulfur production by 75% so if you ate a lot of them a day than you would be able to reduce the gas smell. Its also a bit more feasible than the cucumbers and kiwi. Personally, I think kiwi and banana consumption will really lower the smell and if you eat 15+ of those fruits with low sulfur greens on the side itll lower that smell.

Also, Aloe Vera Juice consumption at the end of meals might lower the smell also( from what Ive found). If you take the chlorophyll and drink the Aloe Vera juice at the end of meals with activated charcoal before the meal and eat plenty of bananas and kiwi on top of the other things, smell wise, youll be doing okay.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Heres a link to some more info about low sulfur for people who need it

https://www.livestro...ve-enzymes-gas/

http://www.livingnet...phur-food-list/.

Note that meats such as fish also can increase the smell because they are low thiol but high sulfur, but I dont suggest completely eliminating fish( only red meat) because it has wide-lasting benefits for overall health. Sweet potatoes and green tea reduce oder as well as bananas but sweet potatoes are starchy so they may excarbate your symptoms, it depends on the individual circumstances.

Heres a link to scientific research about foods that may reduce flatulence oder.

https://www.google.c...elly-farts/amp/

On the bananas, one thing I found interesting was that they reduced hydrogen sulfide production but actually have sulfur in them. Thats interesting and I need to further evaluate that. They are low thiol, which may explain that. Thiols are probably more important than elemental sulfur content anyway. In any case, the human body is a complex thing.

Edit: I want those of you who are desperate for relief and who diet hasn't worked for curing the problem to try a couple things. 1) Try a pure Sweet Potato/Banana/Kiwi (SBK) diet for a week. 2) Supplement with activated charcoal/chlorophyll before and after meals( suggested above, but reiterating it here). If we can't cure this problem by diet alone, I wonder if we can curb the issue to negligible amounts by using science to eliminate the oders. I mean, if we leak non-odeorus gases, it really doesn't matter and won't affect our lives. A lot of people have been focused on the cure and that's incredibly important, but I wonder why this topic hasn't gotten the attention it deserves. There are ways to make this problem less life-debilitating and I think we should go for it it's going to make a difference.


----------



## DrumminBass99 (Jan 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, nope

I've spent a lot of money trying everything out there and not a single thing worked.

I distinctly remember getting on the train wearing shreddies, underwear on top of that with a flat-d pad, and several 'gas neutralizer pads' taped around the crack of my bottom, with activated charcoal pills inserted into my anus; all after having orally taken chlofresh and charcoal.

I still got reactions. Not a single thing worked. I had to hide in the bathroom when I reached my destination.

I know that it is noticeably worse under stress but I have no way of gauging how much better it is when I'm calm.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Same with drumminbase, feels bad man. This only stops when I don't feel gas and when I'm calm because I don't feel any pressure down there. Moreover, there's no smell before I use the restroom to take a dump unless I feel the pressure.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

I think the only way to get the gas to a negligible smell is to completely alter the gut microbiome by selectively encouraging breeding of non-orderlies producing bacteria. So, we need to eat foods that encourage non-oderous bacteria to develop. I imagine it would take about 4 months of a perfect diet or so to alter the gut microbiome to eliminate the smell even if you leaked gas. We just need to come up with the perfect diet to do that.

What Ive found to work

-Cucumber
-Kiwi
-Ripe Bananas( if eaten with other foods)
-White pasta
-Almond milk/coconut milk
-Red Leaf Lettuce
-Moderate( not too much) portions of grilled chicken/salmon 
-Aloe Vera Juice
-Activated Charcoal
-Chlorophyll/Nullo
-Colostrum( taken with charcoal)
-Vitamin C
-Vitamin D3
-Magnesium Glycinate

Probably a variety of other fruits like cantaloupe as well, though I havent personally tested it. I tried sweet potatoes and found they didnt really help matters out much so even though hypothetically they should help im taking it off the list. Other supplements may work as well but some like Turmeric can influence sulfur pathways. Molybdneum would probably be a good thing to supplement with. But Ive found personally that your gut microbiome has the heaviest affect on what the gas smell is so eating a diet like this is far from a quick fix.


----------



## DrumminBass99 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jonasbonus2 said:


> Heres a link to some more info about low sulfur for people who need it
> 
> https://www.livestro...ve-enzymes-gas/
> 
> ...


Well, it has. There are threads going back 13+ years where people attempted to manage the issue via diet and supplements. The people whom those things worked for don't post here anymore. A lot of cures cycle through here in that way.

Edit: So i've never done the low sulfur diet (tried low FOODMAP to no avail) but its worth a shot.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Drummin, youre exactly right, it has been covered a lot. But Im talking about treating the smell only, not the problem. They are two different things. They may be one in the same but often are not. There are specific diets that have the ability to treat only the smell for those of us a cure of the issue hasnt worked for.

Im at the point where I feel like I need to try something more extreme than Ive been doing. Im going to try a strawberry/kiwi/banana( SBK 2) diet for a week. In theory, this should lower gas smell by about 90% based on scientific evidence and personal evidence. Well see what happens. Its gonna be really hard to hold myself to this diet but I feel like I dont have too much of a choice right now so again lets see.


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

Im new to this forum, but not new to this debilitating condition. Ive had this for a few years and Ive tried a lot of different things, ultimately nothing worked. Im 28 now and still have no idea why Im cursed with this. Im not overweight or a dirty person, but I feel thats how ppl see me as this dirty guy who doesnt wash and its demoralizing.

Ive tried dietary changes: I dont eat tomoato sauce, red meat, most dairy, eggs, fast food of any kind, very little sugar, most alcohol, processed foods. I found that if I just eat bread or toast, the smell goes from feces to a musty old book smell which still is bad, but its better than feces.

I also run every other day, for an hour or 6-7miles. This helped a lot mentally as Im outdoors and Its the only time I feel like a normal person.

Ive tried chlorophyl and charcoal pills, but made the smell worse. Colon cleanses intensifies the smell too, to a point where you cant go anywhere.

I have a TENS unit to strengthen the muscles and turn it up all the way. I put them on my perineum and my lower back mutilple times a day. Havent noticed any changes yet. I actually started putting the gel pads on my anus to block the odor. I figured it would seal it up, but from the reaction of other ppl, it doesnt work. Or maybe it lessens the smell, idk tbh, but I still do it now.

Im curious about the coffee grounds in sock, never heard or tried this yet. Its nice and unfortunate that theres other ppl with this problem. Does this happen to men only or are women also susceptible to this? Wondering out of curiosity, must be harder for women.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Smells_and_Bells said:


> I also run every other day, for an hour or 6-7miles. This helped a lot mentally as Im outdoors and Its the only time I feel like a normal person.


Running or jumping is said to be bad for the pelvic floor, in case it's weak. But if it helps psychologically, I wouldn't hold you back.



Smells_and_Bells said:


> Does this happen to men only or are women also susceptible to this? Wondering out of curiosity, must be harder for women.


It happens more often to women as they have a shorter anal canal and can have childbirth complications. I've asked before where all the women were, the answer was that women are most likely on pregnancy or motherhood forums.

The book about anal sphincter dysfunction that is scanned available in the resources thread, often assumes the patient is female. But this is ridiculous, it could be anyone. Same thing with elderly, they are not supposed to suffer these conditions either.


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for the advice about running, I didnt know that. At this point its become something I actually like doing and its helped me cope with this. Ill have to do some more digging and find out better exercises. Im just glad I could find a place to talk about this.

I actually knew that about women and childbirth, idk why I blanked on that. Ive read so much and dug deep on threads and forums to find answers. Im actually curious to know if age or gender is factor or how someone is more susceptible. Im the only person in my family like this and dont know anyone else in real life with this condition. Ive been reading on here that maybe its a partly neurological too. Hopefully I find the answers. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2018)

Candide, "they...? Are you a male? Oh, i was convinced that you were a girl, you know, for your pussy. You have a pretty pussy by the way.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

LoL mariano don't be rude ahahhaah. That is a male cat!
I joined the chat. Are you there?
Sorry if off topic, I'm drunk


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

No, sorry, for now i prefer to maintain contact here. Candide knows i´m kidding of course, still, i´d love to cuddle Candide´s pussy, I too love alcohol drinks but i prefer to stay away from them, just some cups of wine here and there to complement the diet.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

I am male and I like cats. Also see Candide.

Also what is this diet you've been talking about?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

I cutted out all the gluten because i have gluten intolerance, or coeliac disease, the doctors mentioned both, i don´t know the difference and i don´t care, no more gluten for me, i can eat once a week foods contaminated or with very little gluten incorporated without getting bad reactions but if go more than that i start having problems.

About the rest, i simply eliminated everything that gives me even the slightest problem (mostly swelling). I do the "breakfast, lunch, tea time, dinner" without worries about quantities, i just eat until i´m satisfied and a little more. Bananas gives me swelling, no more bananas, citrics gives me swelling, no more citrics, instantaneous coffee gives me swelling, no more insta coffee, and so on.


----------

